# ではないかな　否定？肯定？



## kaven-ever

怪盗山猫のセリフです。
セリフ：いつかこんな日が来るんじゃないかなって思ってました。
意味はこんな日を望むのか、それとも、逆にですか？
かなのながなければ、こんな日の見当がもうついた、反語という表現で、肯定を表すのです、中国語と同じです。けど、かなといえば、意味はほぼ前の指示のようにでしょう？たとえば、
哀れかな---肯定 --- 哀れです
可愛くないかな---否定 --- 可愛いではありません
でも、なんか、この文は相反だとおもいます。
こんな日が来るんじゃないかな --- こんな日が来るんです

教えてください、よろしくお願いします。


----------



## kamot

いつかこんな日が来るんじゃないかな
いつかこんな日が来るんじゃないか

この2つはどちらも「こんな日が来る」という予想を表していて、「来てほしい」「来てほしくない」という願望は含まれていないと思います。

いつかこんな日が来ないかな

この言い方であれば、「来てほしい」という願望の意味になります。


----------



## 810senior

いつかこんな日が来るんじゃないかなと思ってました。
＝ I have thought a day like this would[might] ever come.

文章は否定文の形を取っていますが、推量（～だろう）の意味です。
自分には、この文章が、確証のない漠然とした予想を述べているように思えます。


----------



## karlalou

山猫さんが「こんな日」を望んだのかどうかは、これだけではちょっとよく分からないですけど、

この「な」はなくても意味は同じです。
「来るんじゃないかって思ってました」と言う人もいます。
「だ」「わ」「よ」など、日本語につきものの語尾のひとつです。

「ではないか（な）」は反語というのでしょうか。ややこしくて頭がよじれそうですが。（笑）
（追記：どうも、反語というのは（少なくとも日本語では）修辞法の一種（参照：Wikipedia:反語）で、たしかに肯定を意図してわざと否定の形で言うことなのですが、意味を強調することを言うようです。）

三省堂大辞林には「ではないか（な）」は疑問・反問・詰問（または勧誘）となっていて、文法的には主に疑いの気持ちを表すのだと思いますが、
「来ると思っていた」
「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」
を比べてみて、伝わってくる感じに違いはあまり感じられません。人によって言いやすいほうを言うだけのように思います。（追記：「来ると思っていた」のほうがやはり、断定的ですね。「んじゃないか」と言うことでクッションを置いて、断定を避けているようにも思えます。でも、実質的に、どちらを言われてもまったく同じことを同じ感情で言っているように感じます。ということで、少なくとも「んじゃないか」が強調しているようには感じられないので、反語と言うより、婉曲表現の一種か不確かな断定かなと思います。）

でも、「誰か来たの？」は単純な質問で、「誰か来たんじゃないの？」は「誰か来たと思ったのに違うの？」と言っているように聞こえます（単純な否定の疑問文ですね）。または、場面によっては「誰か来たみたいよ」と同義にも聞こえます（「みたい」不確かな、または婉曲的な断定）。


追記：未来のことだと予測や推測になりやすいですが、「だろう」を辞書で引くと、「不確かな断定、あるいは推定」とあるので、似たようなものなわけです。
実際、「来るんじゃないだろうかと思っていた」と言うことも可能です。

ここで、「来るんだろうと思っていた」と「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」を比べると、「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」のほうが、わずかに疑いのニュアンスがあるように思います。これを親しいからこそ、あるいは親しみを込めて、使うこともよくあるわけです（というか、「じゃないかな」は日常的によく使われるごく平易な口語です）。いずれにしても、違いはとても微妙な感覚的なもので、「来るんだろうと思っていた」と「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」の意味は同じです。


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> いつかこんな日が来るんじゃないかなと思ってました。
> ＝ I have thought a day like this would[might] ever come.
> 
> 文章は否定文の形を取っていますが、推量（～だろう）の意味です。
> 自分には、この文章が、確証のない漠然とした予想を述べているように思えます。


 
Agree!
いつかこんな日が来る_のではないか_なと思ってました。とreplaceableだよ。～_のではないか_、ってよく使うよ。
んじゃないか/んじゃない/じゃない


----------



## kamot

810seniorさんの「確証のない漠然とした予想」という意見に賛成です。

karlalouさんが挙げていた

〜来ると思っていた
〜来るんじゃないかと思っていた
の２つの文を比較すると、後者だけに確証のない漠然とした印象があるように感じます。
例えば、予知能力者のセリフだとすると後者ではなく前者を使うように思います。
また、「と思っていた」を「と断言した」に置き換えてみると、後者には前者にはない違和感が発生します。

なので、「じゃないか」が確証のない漠然とした印象を与えているということなのだと思います。


----------



## karlalou

kamot said:


> なので、「じゃないか」が確証のない漠然とした印象を与えているということなのだと思います。


何が違うのですか？

私は、「じゃないか」は「不確かな断定」で、「来ると思っていた」のほうが断定的だと言いました。ただ、「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」と言われても、話者の意味しているところは同じにしか感じられないと言いました。

ＯＰの例文は全体として予想でいいと思いますし、反論した覚えもありませんが、ご質問の焦点は「じゃないかな」です。

「ではないか」がいつも予想に使われるわけではなく、未来のことを「思っていた」ので予想になったのであって、場合によっては「誰か来たんじゃないの？」が「誰か来たみたいよ」の意味で使われることもあります。この場合は予想ではないです。


----------



## kamot

「来ると思っていた」「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」の差が「確かさ」にあるという意味では同じことを言っているのだと思います。
２つの文は概ね同じことを言っているというのも同意見ですが、確かさに差があるのでニュアンスにも差があるように私には感じられます。

医者に「手術は成功すると思います」「手術は成功するんじゃないかと思います」と言われたら、私は後者により強い不安を感じます。


----------



## karlalou

同じことを言っていると思うのですが、どこかで確かさに差ができてるんですね？よく分かりませんが、考えてみます。


----------



## kamot

「差があるけれど、意味は同じに感じる」と「概ね同じ意味だけれど、ニュアンスに差があるように感じる」という感じ方の違いだとすると、大体は同じことだと思いますが、「同じ部分」と「差のある部分」のどちらに重きを置いているかが違うようですね。

いろいろ考えてみましたが、「思っていた」という言葉がついているのがポイントな気がします。

例えば誰かが「彼は来る」「彼は来るんじゃないか」と言ったとすると、前者は出欠を知っていて断言している印象がありますが、後者は主観的な推測を含んでいるように感じます。
元々の文にはこれに「思っていた」が付け加わっています。
「思う」には確信に満ちた判断から曖昧な予想や印象まで幅広い使い方がありますが、多かれ少なかれ主観が含まれています。
「思う」が足されることで、「来る」(断言)と「来るんじゃないか」(推測)が、両者とも主観を伴った判断になるわけです。

結果、前者も主観的な判断になって完全な断言ではないから「同じこと」だと感じるか、思っている元々の内容（来る/来るんじゃないか）に差があるから「ニュアンスに差がある」と感じるかの違いなのではないかと思います。


----------



## karlalou

とても微妙な複雑なお話なんですね？なんだかとても煙に巻かれているような気がいたします。（笑）

単刀直入に「不確かな断定」と「推測」は同じことだと私は認識していますので、いったい、「確証のない漠然とした印象」と「断定を避けた不確かな断定」のどこが違うのか、私にはさっぱり分からないわけです。

私が意見を異にするのは、「ではないか」は「予想」とは限らないということを付け足した点だと思っています。（異にしているわけではないかもしれませんが）



ところで、kaven-everさん、
「じゃないかな」の最後の「な」は否定とは関係ないということで、疑問が解決しているといいのですが、
「反語」という言葉の意味に日本と中国で違いはありますか？
否定の形で肯定を意味する表現は英語にも勧誘や付加疑問の形に見られます。
日本語の場合は、表現をあいまいにするために使うことが多いようで、この点はほかの言語と違うのかもしれませんが、中国語ではどうですか？

あー、確かに、反語としての「ではないか」の使用法もあります。でも、この場合は最後の「な」をつけることは、あまり考えにくいです。たとえば、
Ａ：そんなことないよ（単純な否定）
Ｂ：えー、そうじゃない（か）（否定の形をした強意の肯定／最後の「か」をつけるのは男言葉と認識されますが、「ですか」は男女ともに使える普通に丁寧な言い方です）
というように、日常の場面でよく使われます。


----------



## Flaminius

私は、最初は*kamot*さんの意見に賛成だったのですが、*karlalou*さんの意見ももっともだと思うようになりました。なにせスレッドで扱っている問題自体が複雑なので、分析も微妙な行論を踏んでゆくことになります。



> こりゃもしかしたら、武麟さんが自分で飛ばしたデマじゃないかな
> (織田作之助「四月馬鹿」)


この「じゃないかな」(< ではないかな)の用例は、明らかに「確証のない漠然とした印象」または「不確かな断定」です。「もしかしたら」が以下に述べることにそう確信があるわけではない話者の態度を示しているからですが、「もしかしたら」と「デマだね」などとより確信の強い表現を共に使うことはできないので、「じゃないかな」には「不確かな断定」の用法*も*あると言って良いでしょう。



kamot said:


> 医者に「手術は成功すると思います」「手術は成功するんじゃないかと思います」と言われたら、私は後者により強い不安を感じます。


これは*kamot*さんに同意です。後者は手術の成功に疑いがあることを伝え、患者の家族に「そんなに自信がないなら手術やめろ」などと激しい反応を引き起こすかもしれません。とはいえこれには別の観点からの解釈もあります。TVドラマの中で医者が手術を始めるとき、ドラマを見ているものがドラマの展開を予測しつつ、このふたつの文を言った場合はどうでしょうか?　「成功するんじゃないかと思う」が、成功への期待を意味することもあるでしょう(「成功するんじゃないかな」「患者さんは助かるんじゃないかな」ならもっと期待がはっきりします)。また、話し手と聞き手の関係性によっては、成功を確信しつつも婉曲表現としての「じゃないか」を使うことはあるでしょう。立場の上の人と話すときには、断定的な言い方をさけるという社会規範はあると思います。

a. 手術は失敗すると思います。
b. 手術は失敗するんじゃないかなと思います。
このペアが同じ程度の確信を込めて使われる場合、相対的に、aには客観性が感じられます。一方でbには失敗することへの懸念がより強く示されています。

以上、「じゃないかな」が命題への確信とは別に、願望や期待など話者の命題への態度を表すことを見ました。

そこで、*kaven-ever*さんの最初の質問に戻ります。


kaven-ever said:


> セリフ：いつかこんな日が来るんじゃないかなって思ってました。
> 意味はこんな日を望むのか、それとも、逆にですか？


望むのか、逆なのかという問いは、「じゃないかな」が表しているのは、こんな日が来ることへの願望なのか懸念なのかという質問と言い換えることができます。これだけでは判断できないのですが、そのことは「じゃないかな」の含意が文脈に依存することを示しています。ドラマの台本を確認するだけの余裕がないのであまり確信はないのですが、これは怪盗山猫が素性が暴露され逮捕されそうになったときに言った台詞なのではありませんか。そうならば、「来るんじゃないかな」には来て欲しくはない気持ちが含まれていると言って良いと思います。また、この発言はその日が来てからなされているので、「じゃないかな」があってもなくてもその日がくるかもしれないことに疑いはなく、命題に対する確信は最大限といえます。


----------



## karlalou

お言葉を返すようで申し訳ありませんが、ほかにどうしろと言うのでしょう。

医者に「手術は成功すると思います」「手術は成功するんじゃないかと思います」と言われたら、私は後者により強い不安を感じます。

というkamotさんの言うことは、まったく明らかに、まさしく私が言ってきたことと同じです。
例文を変えただけで同じ内容を例証としながら私のいうことは違うと言う論理なので、さらに「考えてみます」とこの無駄な論議に終止符を打とうとした私へ再びさらに複雑怪奇な返信がついたので、解読・理解する気力もなく、しかたなく出た対応です。

＃４の回答で私は「来ると思っていた」のほうが断定的だ、と追記にではありますが、kamotさんが私の言うことは違うと返信する何時間も前に書いています。何度も書き直したことは事実ですが、はじめから先の2件の回答が扱っていない「反語」について考察していたものでしたし、とくに異論を唱える内容でもありませんでしたので、何にそれほど違いを感じられたのか理解できず、何か勘違いされたのだろうと思っています。

このような場面で、生真面目一方な返信がいいとも思えません。


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> 医者に「手術は成功すると思います」「手術は成功するんじゃないかと思います」と言われたら、私は後者により強い不安を感じます。
> 
> というkamotさんの言うことは、まったく明らかに、まさしく私が言ってきたことと同じです。


今初めて「成功する」と「成功するんじゃないか」に対する*karlalou*さんの判断を聞きました。*kamot*さんがこのペアを提出したすぐ後の*karlalou*さんのポスト


karlalou said:


> 同じことを言っていると思うのですが、どこかで確かさに差ができてるんですね？よく分かりませんが、考えてみます。


だと、*karlalou*さんと*kamot*さんが「同じことを言っている」のか、「成功する」と「成功するんじゃないか」が「同じことを言っている」のか分からなかったので、確認できて良かったです。



karlalou said:


> ＃４の回答…。(……) とくに異論を唱える内容でもありませんでしたので、何にそれほど違いを感じられたのか理解できず、何か勘違いされたのだろうと思っています。


ポスト#4は今でも*karlalou*さんの意見だと言うことですね。これは以下の部分について言っているのだと思います。


karlalou said:


> 「来ると思っていた」
> 「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」
> を比べてみて、伝わってくる感じに違いはあまり感じられません。人によって言いやすいほうを言うだけのように思います。（追記：「来ると思っていた」のほうがやはり、断定的ですね。「んじゃないか」と言うことでクッションを置いて、断定を避けているようにも思えます。でも、実質的に、どちらを言われてもまったく同じことを同じ感情で言っているように感じます。ということで、少なくとも「んじゃないか」が強調しているようには感じられないので、反語と言うより、婉曲表現の一種か不確かな断定かなと思います。）


この箇所全体がどのような態度を示すのか不明です。相反する二つの論点が主張されているからです。「でも、実質的に、どちらを言われてもまったく同じことを同じ感情で言っているように感じます」の部分が結論だと考えること（私もそう思いました）には、ポスト#13が出るまではそれなりに理があったのではないでしょうか。

ポスト#11では、「確証のない漠然とした印象」と「断定を避けた不確かな断定」は同じだという主張がなされ、これには*kamot*さんや私を含め誰もが同意できるでしょう。それでは確認しますが、*kaven-ever*さんの質問であり、上にも言及されていた「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」はこれに該当するのでしょうか。私はポスト#12で*karlalou*さんは該当しないと考えているという前提で、それに大筋で賛成する意見を述べました。*karlalou*さんが「来るんじゃないかと思っていた」は「断定を避けた不確かな断定」と考えているなら、私の誤解を訂正します。その上で改めて自分の主張を繰り返します。つまり、「こんな日が来るんじゃないかなって思ってました」には、こんな日が来て欲しくないという懸念が表現されているが、こんな日が来ることへの疑いは含まれないということです。

私を除けば、このスレッドで意見を述べた人たちは同じ考えだということが明らかになったので、これまでの応答で誤解が解けたことは良かったです。

さて、反語についてです。


kaven-ever said:


> 反語という表現で、肯定を表すのです、中国語と同じです。


中国語の文法を確認する作業はしていませんが、これは日本語の疑問文で否定の表現を使いながら、肯定の返事を期待する構文をさしているのだと思います。中国語の文法用語として正反疑問文という概念があり、「くる、こない?」のような表現が詰問など特別な含意のない疑問文として使われます。反は否定の意味で考えて良いのではないでしょうか。

このスレッドの質問では「じゃないかな」に一般に否定を表す「ない」が含まれています。確実に明日会えると分かっていても、「明日会えない?」という表現は、「明日会える?」と同じくらいよく使われます。「ない」を含み肯定の返事を期待する他の疑問文については、新たなスレッドで議論すればよいと思います。ここでは「じゃないかな」に集中しませんか。


----------



## Flaminius

Moderator Note:

User *karlalou* is now disqualified to post further contributions in this thread.

Other users are free to quote her but please bear in mind that she'd no longer be able to defend her position.  That is to say, more caution is needed to be objective.

Flaminius, JP moderator


----------



## kamot

karlalouさんの主張内容で理解しにくかった部分（#14でFlaminiusさんが「相反する二つの論点」と述べられていた部分です）があったため、反論というよりは見解の相違がそもそもあるのかないのかを明確にしようという意図で投稿していたつもりでしたが、結果として無用な混乱を招いてしまったようで、不愉快な思いをされた方にはお詫びいたします。

混乱してしまった状況の整理を以下に試みました。

「ではないか」の使用方法について、以下の文献を発見しました。（田野村忠温、否定疑問文小考）
http://db3.ninjal.ac.jp/SJL/getpdf.php?number=1521231090

今回の「いつかこんな日が来るんじゃないかなって思ってました」は、上記文献で「第二類」に分類されている用法のようです。
この第二類の用法について、この文献ではさらに細かい分析が行われていて、要約すると以下のようなことが述べられています(P.118)

推定を表現している。話者は推定内容を結論とすることに躊躇を覚えている
疑問の姿勢が専ら自分に向けられると自問となる（〜かな、〜かしら が付くとこれに該当する傾向がある）
さらに話者の利害が関わると、願望や危惧の感情が含意されやすい

疑問の姿勢が相手に(も)向けられると判断の提起や同意の要請となる
810seniorさんやkarlalouさんをはじめ、多くの方が（私も含めて）「確証のない漠然とした予想」「断定を避けた不確かな断定」と表現していたのは1.の用例に当たるようです。
#4の後半でkarlalouさんが「誰か来たんじゃないの？」という例示で述べられていたのは、3.に該当するのだと思います。
さらにFlaminiusさんが#12で述べられていた、願望や懸念に当たるのが2.の後半のようです。確かに逮捕の日であれば話者の利害に関わりが深いです。

今回の文章は「じゃないかな」に「思ってました」が付け足されているので、相手に向けた疑問とは考えにくいため、
・1のような単なる推定
・2のような願望や危惧
の可能性が残るようです。Flaminiusさんが述べられていたように仮に逮捕の日のことについて言っているのであれば危惧が該当しそうですし、そうではなくポジティブな利害が絡む日（例えば何かを成し遂げた日や、宿命のライバルに勝った日）だったら願望かもしれません。あるいは、あまり利害に直結しない日のことを言っていて、単なる推定なのかもしれません。
これは、セリフの文脈や背景に依存するため、今得られている情報からだと断定するのは難しいようです（これも、皆様の意見が一致している部分だと思います）

（誤解を避けるために申し上げておきますが、上記の文章は何かに反論したり、新たな見解を述べている部分はほとんどなく、単にここまでの皆様の見解を整理する意図のものです）


----------



## kaven-ever

ありがとうございます、皆さん、こんなに盛り上がっていた、そして、話題が複雑になって、意外です、やはり、日本語は難しいですね。
解釈がまだ全部わかりませんので、この先、具体的な例文とともに少しずつ噛み砕くつもりです。


----------



## Flaminius

*kaven-ever*さん、スレッド冒頭の「来るんじゃないかなって思ってました」が発せられた状況を説明してくれませんか?　この「じゃないかな」が願望を表すのか、懸念を表すのか確定したいためです。


----------

